

Twitter confirms major cash boost - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8275792.stm

======
pclark
> Industry watchers have pointed out that the firm still has no way of making
> money.

is not currently making money != no way of making money

~~~
dennismoulton
So with a 1B valuation from this round -
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/16/twitter-closing-new-
ven...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/16/twitter-closing-new-venture-
round-with-1-billion-valuation/) we are looking at a $22+ price tag per user.
This may be on the low end however as with 45 million users it is assuming
that all accounts are active. I don't think that the media love affair with
the company is driving all of this. If say half of the accounts are active
(daily) and 10% of those are using search (weekly) then they have enough to
throw an ad layer and cpa may do o.k. as part of this. If the large part of
this activity is taking place via third-party then the ad layer has to be
exposed in the API. Anyhow if 1.17B search queries take place annually (maybe
this is low end if you include partners) and you have 5% paid click-through on
that (assuming all queries trigger the ad layer) you are looking at 58.5M paid
actions annually.

